# MemtestX86+ 1.70 wer hat Erfahrung?



## zirag (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
da mein Laptop laufend abstürzt und der Fehler auf den Speicher hinweist ( entweder RAM defekt oder Treiber-Problem) wollte ich mit MemtestX86+ 1.70 den RAM testen.

Gut gestern Abend gestartet... 

Hat dieser Test kein Ende  Läuft der non-stop  Ich hab 15Std gewartet und er hat immer noch getestet 

Es sah auch aus, als ob er Test mehrfach durchführt.

Nach den besagten 15h stand bei PASS 29 bei ERROR 0 

Aber er hat immer noch getestet, so lange kann das doch nich dauern

Ich habe 1GB RAM, Core2Duo 1,66Ghz

Wer hat da erfahrungen ? 
kann ich den RAM nun "nicht-defekt" nennen oder hat dieser Test doch ein Ende

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
mfg ZiRaG


----------



## fluessig (29. Juni 2007)

Ich warte höchstens den zweiten Pass ab, aber bei defektem Ram wie er mir schon 2mal unterkam wurde dieser stets schon im ersten Durchlauf erkannt. 

Ich hab mich nicht genau mit Memtest auseinandergesetzt, aber ich denke es läuft ewig und ist als Dauerbelastungstest gedacht.Nach 15 Stunden würde ich darauf tippen, dass es nicht an deinem Ram liegt, sondern eher von einem Treiberproblem ausgehen (wie du selbst schon geschrieben hast).


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juni 2007)

Irgendwo gibts die "Goldene Regel" Memtest 3 mal durchlaufen zu lassen, um sicher zu gehen.
Ich bezweifle allerdings dass es Fehler gibt die er nicht schon beim Ersten mal finden würde, auser der Fehler tritt erst durch die Zeit und einen Hitzestau auf.

Wenn Memtest 29 mal ohne Fehler durchläuft ist dein Ram auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.


----------

